# Please Add a "BATTLE REPORT" subsection.



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello fellow Heretics and Moderators.

The forums have seen a recent rise in "battle reports". From Dwarves to Brettonians, these informative battle reports have really brought a great element to the forums.
Rather than have these amazing and useful posts disappear into the massive "general warhammer" I would kind ask this:
_
Please create a subsection for _
*"battle reports".*


I feel that the whole forum and community would benefit from this section.
If you agree, please respond. 

Thank you for your time,
Blackspine.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I support the idea. Especially if it means that we're getting some more badass and educational battle reports like Blackspine's and Tim/Steve's, just to mention the first two that came to mind suddenly. I'm off to read the new ones now.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Im in favour!


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Add my support :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I fourth this motion!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll have a word to Jez, thought you should also send through a PM to Tim/Steve. It's his section, and so he will have to support it as well. I'm sure he will, you just have to let him know.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

It's up Yahooooo


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll move all the ones I can find in there in a few mins...

... and now its populated. If you see any other threads that I've missed either hit report or just PM me and include the link.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you very much Tim/Steve and everyone who weighed in!

Looks like I better get crackin on my updates!


----------

